# missing wing32.dll



## elh269 (May 30, 2009)

I've downloaded Civil War Generals 2 and the first time I downloaded it, it said that wing32.dll was missing. I went to a secure website and downloaded the file yet when I tried to access the game again, the same window popped up saying the file was missing. What do I need to do to resolve this problem?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Welcome to TSG! :up:

Well, other than the game should have come with all the drivers it needed...
And it looks like it's quite old. (Windows 3.x ???) 
It may need to be placed in a specific location. Scan the .dll to be sure its clean and safe.

Once your sure its clean, .dll files will usually be placed in your Windows system folder. For example in XP they are located in C:\WINDOWS\system32.
Read a post about this .dll and Vista. Person said it worked when placed in their c:\windows\sysWOW64 folder.
info found here: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/238319-44-install-wing32-vista-home-premuim 
(Last post)

An old game like that may or may not work with Vista. (If you have Vista)


----------

